# locks for doors?



## FusionMorelia (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys and girls im building glass framed doors 
i have 5cm of wood to use max b4 i have to drill glass 
something i dont want to do so im looking for locks for the doors,
i would love to hear from someone at stein or maybe Aaron at snakewhisperer.com 
what stylish options do i have for locking doors? or a lock system for wood framed glass doors on hinges


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

Look here: http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/428720/9269255/0/1244188300/Magnetic_latch_Lock_Plate.jpg
I just use ones like 131, 132 or 133 except more basic and less gay. They are really simple and you could probably get something stylish to suit whatever you are building


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 19, 2011)

can you explain further? Have you already built it or still designing it?


----------



## Virides (Apr 20, 2011)

This depends on whether you are willing to go to the effort, I have a keyless way of locking the doors. Using 4 Bolts, 2 magnets and routing some channels. This way it will also seem as tho there is nothing infact locking the doors and kind of a "secret know how" to unlock it.

Similar to the below, neodidium magnets (strong magnets) can be used to slide the bolts inside the frame. The Vertical bolt ensures the horizontal bolt doesn wriggle open. If the horizontal bolt was longer this shouldnt be an issue so the vert bolt can be removed. You would need to route into the back side of the wood frame but not thru to the front. This way the locking mechanism is hidden and only you know how to open it. The only visual queue of a lock would be the pins seen in the join between the two doors.

This drawing is a quick proof of concept and if you are interested in this way, I can give you a more comprehensive set of drawings to achieve this.


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

I love this idea Virides. Maybe slight overkill for a reptile enclosure but I'd totally feel like a spy if I used something like this


----------



## Virides (Apr 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> I love this idea Virides. Maybe slight overkill for a reptile enclosure but I'd totally feel like a spy if I used something like this



If we bring it out as a product (more refined) it could be called "The 007" lol though im sure there is copyright issues there


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 20, 2011)

they use a similar thing for some child locks, works quite well, keep us informed Scotty


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 20, 2011)

im going to build in the next few weeks im just sourcing some unique looking hard wood for the front 
so i was wanting to have sweet looking locks and handles(thnx scotty) and hinges 
i love the hidden lock idea but not to sure if its in my ability to do it.. it shouldnt be to much hassle tho
i think i will go for the hidden lock and if all else fails i will get my father in law to help hes fairly handy and has 
a heap more tools than me lol when im making it i will do a step by step photo series for ya scott 
just for ya to show off the idea


----------



## Virides (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like I have to make a manual now lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 21, 2011)

lol thanks mate, i have the general idea of how it works so something a little more would be awesome


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 21, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> they use a similar thing for some child locks, works quite well, keep us informed Scotty




i've got some of those maglocks... i'm going to try them on the current conversion.



Virides said:


> This drawing is a quick proof of concept and if you are interested in this way, I can give you a more comprehensive set of drawings to achieve this.
> View attachment 196332


 
so if you routed into the back of the door, you would need to cover it with mdf or similar to stop the bolt falling out ?? or am i just suffering friday brain fade ?


----------



## Virides (Apr 22, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> i've got some of those maglocks... i'm going to try them on the current conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> so if you routed into the back of the door, you would need to cover it with mdf or similar to stop the bolt falling out ?? or am i just suffering friday brain fade ?


 
Yeah needs a cover that is screwed on  - thought that was obvious but really i think I forgot to mention 

--------------------------
Sunday, 24/04/2011

I have started coming up with the design for you, however I need to know some dimensions (and photos) of what you have. Dimensions of the wood you have used to frame the glass, the dimensions of the location of the glass. And photos to cross check with.

I can do it in two ways (both without a 2nd bolt and both without using a router). One is horizontal and the other is at 45deg both using the same principle. I Just need the dimensions so you can do this without being unsure. Last thing I want is for you to bugger up the door frame...

Will continue when you provide me with what I need


----------

